# Wow Everything Is Exploding



## Satcomer (Oct 2, 2016)

First for Samsung they had phones burning up  and now they have washing machines exploding! 

Why would anyone trust this company anymore in any of their brands?


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 2, 2016)

I know I wouldn’t


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm starting to feel Samsung devices are so cheap because Samsung used the cheapest parts to make them in race to the bottom!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2016)

‘Sell it in the US. They’ll buy anything'


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2016)

Well the replacement phone just caused 
Replacement Samsung Galaxy Note 7 phone catches fire on Southwest.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2016)

It is just not a good time to be a Samsung (or own one of their products)


----------



## pds (Oct 8, 2016)

Verizon and Sprint will replace  even the replacements of the Note 7. Wow! Verizon, the cheapest corporate entity on the planet. They have got to be trying to get rid of any liability.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 8, 2016)

I am surprised that AT & T isn’t in on the satisfy the customer. I would look at it as a protect the customer or they will leave.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 10, 2016)

Well Samsung suspends Galaxy Note 7!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 10, 2016)

They are suspending sales world wide ! And the saga will never end. What would be next? TV’s ?


----------



## pds (Oct 14, 2016)

tv's timed to explode with the programming. Take that Dolby Sound!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 14, 2016)

the tv is timed to explode when the stupid candidate’s picture is on.


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 1, 2016)

I thought it was the penguin.






--J. "Intercourse the Penguin!" D.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 4, 2016)

Samsung is hurting. They have been forced to recall their washing machines. 

http://wgntv.com/2016/11/04/millions-of-samsung-washing-machines-recalled-over-explosion-risk/


----------

